# Kyrenia



## lynnc (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi
could you answer some questions on Kyrenia

do expats live there 
is it safe 
can you live there and work in potarus by crossing the border every day
is the language greek or turkish 
and any other info would be helpfull 
thank you all


----------



## Jo Valentine (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello
It is very safe and very peaceful. I travel there alone a lot and there are thousands of ex. Pats living in Northern Cyprus. It is possible to commute daily to work in the South, but it is not always wise to broadcast the fact at work. The language is Turkish but the vast majority speak, or at least understand, English. snip
Cheers
Jo Valentine


----------



## lynnc (Sep 2, 2009)

lynnc said:


> Hi
> could you answer some questions on Kyrenia
> 
> do expats live there
> ...


PS
also what is the job situation in Kyrenia
are there jobs what sort of jobs and do brits get a chance ofjobs


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

lynnc said:


> Hi
> could you answer some questions on Kyrenia
> 
> do expats live there
> ...


If you mean Protaras it would be a very long commute!


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

theresoon said:


> If you mean Protaras it would be a very long commute!


Quite a few people commute (both ways) in Nicosia where the crossing points are relatively hassle free, but probably there are more people coming to work in the Republic than crossing to work in the so called TRNC. I suspect that a commute from Protatas to Kyrenia would be completely impractical. I don't know much about job prospects in northern Cyprus, but I doubt that they'd be an improvement in terms of salary and conditions than the south.


----------



## Jo Valentine (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi
If you need to work and have no specialist skills or experience, North Cyprus is not the place to live unless as you suggest you are commuting to a job in the South. There's not an abundance of seasonal jobs either. If take casual work and are caught working illegally you will be deported. My advice to anyone considering living in North Cyprus is make sure you have enough money to last a long time, without having to work. But that largely applies to anywhere - you cannot expect to just walk into a job, and unlike the UK, you haven't got the cushion of the Welfare State. Please be cautious,
Jo Valentine


----------



## lynnc (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks all for your replies i am still looking at moving south but wanted a view on the north thank you all 
lynn


----------

